# Insurance



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Its that time again is there anyone who can recommend a good one on here?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Try Zenith mate.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-7.html


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Pace Ward, Ive been with them for nearly 10 years with various modified cars and they always give a competitive price and good service.

I've never claimed from them tho so can't comment on that side of things.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

If you have any other toys, Admiral Multicar is pretty competitive the first year, haggle hard from year two though.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I was with A-Plan last year, they managed to get me a very good price, but they couldn't give me a decent quote this year, great customer service though as the branch manager called to explain why.

Gone with Keith Michaels this time, Jeremy is the guy to speak to. Can be hard to get hold of sometimes but it pays off


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

Feel free to give us a try for insurance if you like.

If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to arrange for our quotes team to get in touch.

Kind regards
Dan.


----------



## Mir (Jun 11, 2015)

Peter best or Sky insurance


----------



## Mir (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh forgot! Adrian Flux are good too


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

Try Esure!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

TomS said:


> I was with A-Plan last year, they managed to get me a very good price, but they couldn't give me a decent quote this year, great customer service though as the branch manager called to explain why.
> 
> Gone with Keith Michaels this time, Jeremy is the guy to speak to. Can be hard to get hold of sometimes but it pays off


What did you pay with A-plan? My 10 year old Scoob costs £600 with them, but the GTR is £970 ish inc five track days with competition car insurance which seems a much better deal.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Admiral provided a very good quote (multicar) for me at Stage 1.
But I think when i decide to go, downpipes & intakes, I may have to try elsewhere!! APLAN above, as they cover trackdays as well, which I may only do 1 or 2 maybe!


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

TomS said:


> I was with A-Plan last year, they managed to get me a very good price, but they couldn't give me a decent quote this year, great customer service though as the branch manager called to explain why.
> 
> Gone with Keith Michaels this time, Jeremy is the guy to speak to. Can be hard to get hold of sometimes but it pays off


Yes that's who I'm with at the moment a plan they gave me the reason too but the price has gonna up quite a bit so looking around thanks for the info


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Adrian Flux Insurance Services said:


> Hi,
> 
> Feel free to give us a try for insurance if you like.
> 
> ...


We'll be in touch soon thanks


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> What did you pay with A-plan? My 10 year old Scoob costs £600 with them, but the GTR is £970 ish inc five track days with competition car insurance which seems a much better deal.


£820 for stage 4.25 which was surprising as apart from Admiral I had naff all other quotes that were anywhere near £1000 let alone £800.

This year i've just had to pay nearly 50% more than last year but I'll be saving £90 per track day over what I was paying last year so a few track days will even it out.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

TREG said:


> Try Zenith mate.


Is that who you're with?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Timboy666 said:


> Is that who you're with?




Yes mate. On my 2nd year with them now:wavey:


Insurance Comapny : Zenith
Your Age : 39 (29 to anyone that asks!)
No Claims Bonus : 18 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Mileage : 7k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, Miltex exhaust
The Quote : £340.46


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Skyline Insurance*

My 1st time looking for Skyline Insurance and found Pace Ward through the MLR.

ask for Daniel....

extremely helpful and 20% less than others I tried....


:wavey:


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

Don't laugh, but try Sheila's Wheels. Surprisingly cheap.


----------

